# How many variants of P. Moshi yellow?



## supafly (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone know how many different locales the moshi yellows come from? Which one is considered the brightest yellow and which is the least? I've heard that some don't even exhibit the yellow coloration while others are a solid sunshine. Please enlighten me as I about to purchase some.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

They all look the same to me.

Like any other fish they have their moments of great color and moments of drab.


----------



## GEOST (Sep 26, 2007)

In the US, I have seen them from the following collection points:
Sibwesa, Kabogo, Mabilibili and Msalaba.

Our friends from the EU have received moshis from Mahale (supposedly the most yellow), which I've never seen in person besides from pictures on the forums.

I agree with EK, the ones I've seen in the US are mostly dark brown, with orange to yellow with some dominant M or F standing out. Although I have not seen thousands of moshis they all look the same regardless of collection point IMO. I personally like the dark colored ones but they change their color a lot. Hope this helps.


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

now those of Mpimbwe can spend very yellow to very dark.



female dominated and incubated dominant.


----------



## txfront (Sep 27, 2007)

I think i actually prefer the saddleback look. It gives a nice contrast, like the Chimba Famula's

Nice fish


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Mine are light bulbs....

I've been wondering the same thing... I've heard the ones from mahale and Sibwesas are the best....

but I look at pictures and they look like mine. Mine are "orange moshi" from kabogo.

I'm beginning to think there are no variations of moshi. Just different ways to sell them.


----------



## GEOST (Sep 26, 2007)

Longstocking I think you are correct about the marketing! My group are orange moshi kabogo as well. When I first received them, they were yellow/orange and now they brownish to yellow. The dominant male and female is mostly yellow - orange, the remaining are brownish.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a male that was kept by himself in a 10g while it bulked back up and it would go from school bus yellow to dirt brown in an instant then right back..


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Troph45 are these pictures of "moshi yellows" or "saddlebacks"? I'm asking because my fish look like your fish but were sold to me as "saddlebacks".
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## axelfloyd (Apr 29, 2009)

hello
These are P. sp. Moshi Yellow kept in Mahale and their children 
male

spawning time

juvis


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes I have the Yellow moshi moshi also Yellow Mabilibili and as you said not differ depending whether the male dominates the tray ect ... photos Mabilibili


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

daniel4832 said:


> Troph45 are these pictures of "moshi yellows" or "saddlebacks"? I'm asking because my fish look like your fish but were sold to me as "saddlebacks".
> Thanks,
> Daniel


May I get an answer please!!!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, sent Petrochromis sp. moshi Yellow Mpimbwe.

Others sold his Petrochromis as ephippium and I think as far as sp. moshi are ephippium 
As with the photo next Petrochromis ephippium Kigoma.


----------



## peterp63 (May 5, 2009)

This topic has come up in a few different forums. I think the acceptable concensus is that all Moshi can be grouped together with no real variants and the different collection points that are advertised are insignificant..... although that saddleback looks awfully like some of my Moshi... :-?


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

My 6 WC Moshi look exactly like yours Troph45 (the first 3 photos)...
And yes they have changed colors from brown to yellow.... and then back to brown.
Most of the time they stay in the brown color... I will try to study why ???? 
I don't know if this is caused by the bully of the tank.... Petro Longola Male who
is at least 2 inches bigger than the largest Moshi.... I wish I could take photos..
All I have is a Nikon CoolPix 8700 8.0 Mega Pixels with a remote flash... 
I just don't know how to use the darn thing....


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm not so sure there aren't variants... I just can't see how...

"moshi"
ephippium
and
Saddlebacks

Could all look so similar....

If you take a look at this link :

http://tanganyika-cichlids.com/petrochromis2.htm

There are variants....


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Even in the lake I saw the photos are very yellow males and females brown, now when they are dominated by another Petro is there that the dominant male who is completely yellow. 
Or maybe you need very large tanks more than 4 meters long. 
Mine are currently in a 1400 liters with sp. Kasumba Halemba then go in a tank of 5 m by 0.80 and 0.65 in height. 
A small picture of my male that dominates this tray.



Petit moshi Mpimbwe


----------

